# Newbie from Iowa



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

welcome aboard! Read read read. Spend lots of time surfing the web and ask questions on forums like this. there are no dumb questions!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. You have come to the right place to find good information.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jason!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and good luck.


----------



## XTOL (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome aboard ... Cedar Rapids here.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas and the best of luck to you!


----------



## Utterback2008 (Jul 12, 2016)

Welcome from Chelsea, IA


----------

